# Gummy Bears



## jrice12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Finally got a shot done - but my assistant kept trying to help, knocking them down after I set them up....


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha.. great subject!  Funny.. I was wandering through Target yesterday, looking at some of the kids toys (hex bugs).. thinking they would be fun to shoot. May have to do that....

I do like your little Gummi Bears though!  

Cool cat, too!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks like your cat didnt see the glass door one too many times.


----------



## jrice12 (Dec 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> It looks like your cat didnt see the glass door one too many times.



Exotic Shorthairs actually come that way, but you have to keep this one out of the head shop.... You never know what he'll come home with!


----------



## onerugrat (Dec 15, 2011)

Yummy, great pic!    has anyone tried gummy bears soaked in vodka? I hear its the new craze and they go down really easy, a little too easy.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 15, 2011)

onerugrat said:
			
		

> Yummy, great pic!    has anyone tried gummy bears soaked in vodka? I hear its the new craze and they go down really easy, a little too easy.



Yes I have and they are fantastic!!!


----------

